# Sump pipe glue



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

This weekend I am going to re-plumb mu sump with water poly pipe from home hardware.

For the connections, can I use standard water pipe glue, or aquarium silicon (not sure how good that will be) 

or, can I use threaded connections and use teflon tape???


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

pvc liquid plumbing glue and use you can use teflon on the threads.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

what type of poly pipe?

The black type for irrigation systems?

Or are you talking about the clear vinyl stuff?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Silicon won't stick on any of them.
You have to use a primer and a PCV glue (no teflon).
If it's threaded, don't use the glue, use teflon only.
My preference would be the threaded + teflon, but they losen over time and requires rework.
The primer+glue, it's impossible to undo it and it last just about forever.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If you are putting the hose on the fitting, you have to use a clamp to secure the hose to the fitting. Neither PVC solvent/glue nor silicone will give you a tight connection from physical external bumps/tugs nor internal water pressure. Use plastic clamps if the connection is under SW or if it's not in contact w/SW, ring clamps.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I am using the while poly pipe that is used for water applications in the home.
I was going to use the standard pipe glue but I take it this will work but will put toxins into the tank???

Home depot have a marine glue, would that work???

Where to I get the primer/glue from to do it the correct way.

I can't do it the threaded way as I need to cut the pupe so glue is the only way.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

poobar said:


> I am using the while poly pipe that is used for water applications in the home.
> I was going to use the standard pipe glue but I take it this will work but will put toxins into the tank???
> 
> Home depot have a marine glue, would that work???
> ...


Are you talking about rigid PVC pipe? Not flexible hoses right?

pull a picture off the net to let me know what you're talking about.

If it's PVC pipe then you use pvc primer and glue which is found in small metal cans.

No point of me ellaborating until I find out what type of pipe you plan on using.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

poobar said:


> I am using the while poly pipe that is used for water applications in the home.
> I was going to use the standard pipe glue but I take it this will work but will put toxins into the tank???
> 
> Home depot have a marine glue, would that work???
> ...


If you are using the 1/2 or 1/4 Iplex/plex pipe, you don't even need the primer+glue. They have quick connect and couplings that you just plug it in and that's it. But just a note, these seems kind of small for a fish tank?! Sorry, not sure what you are trying to do.
For example, Canadian tires have various fittings and couplings but are expensive, Rona, Lowes or Home depot might be a few cent cheaper.

Here are the pvc primer and cement from home depot:
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...atchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&s=true

They stink like hell, make sure you have an open window when you do this. Or your garage with the door open is a better place to do this.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Heres a link
http://www.plastic-pipe-china.com/ProductPicture-china/th/ABS-Pipe-ABS-Pipe-Fitting-ABS-001-97-0.jpg

But from what I have just read it's ABS rigit pipe.
As long as I can use the normal glue that goes with this (and yes, it stinks) I am ok.

Was just worried it would put toxins into the tank.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ah ok, so it's PVC pipe. Poly pipe is something else.

ABS is generally the black rigid pipe you see at the store.

Ok, so what you need is the primer and glue that Zebrapleco showed you a link to from Home Depot.

If you ask someone from the plumbing section about primer and glue for pvc pipe, they _should_ be able to help you.


----------

